

Show HN: A curated list of remote jobs - lukasm
https://github.com/lukasz-madon/awesome-remote-job/

======
lukasm
I'm making a list of remote jobs. Companies and job boards. I welcome any PRs.

~~~
lukasm
I posted it 3am and went to sleep. I haven't anticipated that I will land the
front page. Thanks for PRs!

------
matthewmueller
Take a look at [https://gittask.com/developer](https://gittask.com/developer)
– work remotely on coding tasks using your favorite libraries and languages
while supporting open source.

~~~
jamra
I like the idea, but it looks like there are tons of tasks offering $60 for
some simple feature.

Someone asked for an Angular.js dashboard for $1600. After taxes, that would
be less than $1000. That's not an appropriate payment for a week's work. It's
not an appropriate payment for two days work.

Have you been successful with this?

~~~
PostOnce
"$1000 after tax is not appropriate for two days work"

Assuming you work 250 days a year ... $125,000/year after tax is never
acceptable for web dev? Even in the USA that's flying pretty damned high
everywhere outside NY/SF. ... And you can live anywhere, it's remote work!

What, pray tell, is an acceptable wage? What sort talent and experience level
makes that pay "appropriate"?

~~~
thirdtruck
125k/year seems like a lot for _full-time employment_, but a freelancer may
still have to pay full costs for health insurance and the like.

Even then, such a task would realistically take at least several days. So, the
_actual_ annual income would be closer to 30k.

~~~
PostOnce
I understand you may not be fully booked 100% of the time, and that there are
certain overheads, but despite all that, this guy said $1000 after tax for two
days work is totally unacceptable

that gives no consideration to the programmer's skill or experience, location,
overheads, average workload, etc

Let's say you have 125K after tax (which is what he said), and you spend $12K
a year on health insurance (that's $1000 a month on health insurance...),
you're still sitting at $113,000 AFTER TAX.

Even if you only work 75% of the year because the other 25% is spent finding
contracts (188 "working" days per year instead of 250), thats still $93,000
AFTER TAX. For remote work.

I don't know where you're pulling the number 30k from... The same magic hat
where $125K post-tax is unacceptable?

------
dj0
As someone who can only work remotely due to medical reasons this is a HUGE
help. Thanks again!

~~~
lukasm
Welcome!

------
scrollaway
Good list! Red Hat should probably be in here too, since Canonical is there.

~~~
lukasm
Will do!

------
hugovie
This [https://github.com/hugo53/awesome-
RemoteWork](https://github.com/hugo53/awesome-RemoteWork) would add more
information for yours.

~~~
elxavit0
great resource too!

------
JeffMerlet
You could add Datastax.com too as the engineering team is often hiring remote
people; see the current open positions on their jobs page:
[http://www.datastax.com/company/careers](http://www.datastax.com/company/careers)

------
codezero
Can you add some guidelines for contributors? Is it OK for me to share my own
company? If so, what are the base requirements, does the whole team need to be
remote? Just curious :)

Heap is hiring engineers, and we have two remote engineers on our team now.

~~~
lukasm
[https://github.com/lukasz-madon/awesome-remote-
job/blob/mast...](https://github.com/lukasz-madon/awesome-remote-
job/blob/master/CONTRIBUTING.md)

~~~
codezero
Thanks!

------
andyjdavis
Not sure if this is relevant but Moodle (open source course management
software) has a job board for Moodle related stuff. Its mostly in person jobs
but there are some remote gigs.
[https://moodle.org/mod/data/view.php?d=54&mode=list&perpage=...](https://moodle.org/mod/data/view.php?d=54&mode=list&perpage=10&search=&sort=0&order=DESC&advanced=0&filter=1&advanced=1&f_251=&f_253=remote)

------
MichaelCrawford
I did a "git clone" of you repository, added my link to README.md, then did a
"git push", only to get:

    
    
       remote: Permission to lukasz-madon/awesome-remote-job.git denied to CyberneticEntomologist.
       fatal: unable to access 'https://github.com/lukasz-madon/awesome-remote-job.git/': The requested URL returned error: 403
    

I did the "git clone" on my own box. Do I need to do it from github?

~~~
stevekemp
You don't own the repository so you have no permission to push to it.

What you have to do in this situation is create a fork on the github site,
make your changes there, which you'll have permission to do.

If you make your changes on a branch you can then send a "pull request" to the
original author to get your changes.

This might be a helpful read:

[https://help.github.com/articles/creating-a-pull-
request/](https://help.github.com/articles/creating-a-pull-request/)

~~~
MichaelCrawford
ah, thanks, I was confusing "push" and "pull".

I usually use subversion.

------
zmoazeni
75% of Harvest is remote and we're almost always looking for more great folks.
Nearly all of our development team is remote.

[https://www.getharvest.com/careers](https://www.getharvest.com/careers)

[https://www.getharvest.com/made-on-earth](https://www.getharvest.com/made-on-
earth)

------
artjumble
[http://www.twintechs.com/](http://www.twintechs.com/) is almost 100% remote.
List of current openings: [https://www.twintechs.com/about-us/contact-
us/careers/](https://www.twintechs.com/about-us/contact-us/careers/)

------
cbgb
A quick look at two of the companies' hiring pages for various positions
reveals no use of the word 'remote' (Khan Academy and Automattic). May I ask
that some evidence be presented in your companies list that testifies to the
veracity of your claim that they allow remote employees?

~~~
josephscott
Everyone at Automattic is remote, from the hiring page linked to in the list:

"Everyone works from their own home or office, and we’re spread out all over
the world"

------
lakesta
[https://jobsremotely.com/](https://jobsremotely.com/) \- another job board
[http://www.datastax.com/](http://www.datastax.com/) \- another company that
is all remote

~~~
lukasm
Thx.

------
elxavit0
Authentic Jobs has a remote option too
[http://www.authenticjobs.com/#category=2&onlyremote=1](http://www.authenticjobs.com/#category=2&onlyremote=1)

------
xasos
Has anyone tried scraping the Who is Hiring thread? I know it would probably
have some errors due to formatting, but it would be interesting to see how
well it could be automated.

~~~
xelfer
[http://hnhiring.me/](http://hnhiring.me/) does that, it's listed as number 5
in the job boards list.

~~~
burger_moon
Do you know how often that site is updated? Is it once a month or continuous
throughout the month?

~~~
lukasm
I think is very often.

------
kjhughes
It'd be cool if you accepted pull requests for individual remote jobs in
addition to remote job boards and remote friendly companies.

~~~
lukasm
OK.

------
zongitsrinzler
Toggl is always looking for remote workers
[http://jobs.toggl.com/](http://jobs.toggl.com/)

~~~
desdiv
When companies say they're looking for an "Android/iOS developer", are they
looking for someone who's proficient in _both_ platforms?

I'm an Android developer but know nothing about iOS. I'm not sure whether I
should be applying to these positions or not.

~~~
Veratyr
At my previous employer we were looking for mobile devs and while we'd prefer
someone who was good at both, we accepted that it was unlikely to happen so we
were interviewing people who were great at one platform.

I'd say apply but this is entirely anecdotal.

------
jcuslw
It would be cool if there was a list of remote part-time jobs for developers
looking to supplement their income.

~~~
lukasm
I though about it, but the problem is the single job postings are getting
obsolete pretty quickly. Job board for part-time gigs is better place.

------
fubarred
Github is highly remote-able.

~~~
lukasm
Thx.

~~~
fubarred
Np. :)

